# Amsterdam ex UTC Statesman



## Joe w (Mar 17, 2008)

See from the scapping list that the Amsterdam formerly the Statesman has finally gone to India 27.04.12 for scapping after spending so long in Bahrain. 
Spent some happy times on her on salvage station in SA.
Fine sea ship with the weather on the bow or stern a bugger with a beam sea.
Didn't do to bad for a vessel built in Japan in 1966 for Morans towage in the US, all metal bunks and lockers built to American specs.
But a fine looking vessel.


----------



## ALLAN WILD (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi Joe

Ill second that, a great looking tug. I have the photo of her as a screen saver, would have had it as my avatar but Ray Jordan has it.
Plenty of memories of her in the cod war, never could stop that port anchor from banging though in bad weather.
No news of Pete's funeral yet, see you soon .


----------



## nev gray (Nov 20, 2008)

Hi Allan
It is sad that the Statesman has gone for scrap,that should mean there is a spare kettle going for Bostonian.Pete and myself are looking forward to our first cuppa aboard.Keep smiling Al.
Best Wishes 
Nev Gray


----------



## roddy (Mar 5, 2006)

My first command has just,but only just, beaten me to the scrapper


----------



## ALLAN WILD (Feb 10, 2006)

Ya not ready for the knackers yard yet are you Roddy?


----------



## roddy (Mar 5, 2006)

Retirement date now fixed, Alan. However no plans to proceed directly to knackers yard, rather an extended voyage beckons

Roddy

PS Went to Madeira recently, they seem to have forgotten the Lloydsman crews run ashore in Funchal in1977, however I took care not to mention the subject just in case any invoices are still outstanding!


----------

